# Aquaclear 20 vs Fluval C2 more biomedia capacity?



## Watercrayfish (Apr 21, 2016)

What about Aquaclear 50, good for bare bottom will pull in all the poop.


----------



## torque6 (Jun 7, 2008)

Watercrayfish said:


> What about Aquaclear 50, good for bare bottom will pull in all the poop.


Nope, we only have Aquaclear 20 ( models > 30 were discontinued locally), our shops carry AC20 , C2, C3, 4 &5 now.


----------



## Watercrayfish (Apr 21, 2016)

Oh now I understand where all the AC20 are....here I can find only AC30 or larger.



Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## livingf1t (Dec 7, 2016)

I had the aquaclear 110 and made the mistake of "upgrading" to the c4 the aquaclear in my experience was much better. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cally95 (Sep 29, 2013)

I have both and in my opinion the Aquaclear has more biomedia capacity.


----------



## torque6 (Jun 7, 2008)

Cally95 said:


> I have both and in my opinion the Aquaclear has more biomedia capacity.


Thanks Cally, you have a big bag of biomedia in your filter?


----------



## Watercrayfish (Apr 21, 2016)

I would stay away from bio home unless its a canister filter. The water passing through it should be crystal clear to avoid clogging it, and for sure no HOB can offer that even with a prefilter attached.


An AC20 biomedia bag is 60gram, so you get an idea how much biohome can be squeezed into it. They are more efficient for their SPONGE. Have you thought about having sponge filters in the tank?


----------



## torque6 (Jun 7, 2008)

Watercrayfish said:


> I would stay away from bio home unless its a canister filter. The water passing through it should be crystal clear to avoid clogging it, and for sure no HOB can offer that even with a prefilter attached.
> 
> 
> An AC20 biomedia bag is 60gram, so you get an idea how much biohome can be squeezed into it. They are more efficient for their SPONGE. Have you thought about having sponge filters in the tank?


Looking at the filter capacity on youtube, i see hobbyist adding 2 bags on top of their sponge filter. So maybe around 120grams or 120ml of bio media. 










I used both ceramic rings and biohome in my GEX Power L some years back. There were no problem with crystal clear water during filtration.


----------



## Cally95 (Sep 29, 2013)

torque6 said:


> Thanks Cally, you have a big bag of biomedia in your filter?




I leave the sponge that came with the filter in the bottom section and then I change out the top section depending on what I need. I have the 20,50 and 70 all on different tanks. I usually put a filter floss on top of the sponge. Depending on which tank its on but I could put a bag of chemipure or carbon there as well. But I don't use chemipure or carbon in my planted, just my axolotl tank.


----------



## torque6 (Jun 7, 2008)

Cally95 said:


> I leave the sponge that came with the filter in the bottom section and then I change out the top section depending on what I need. I have the 20,50 and 70 all on different tanks. I usually put a filter floss on top of the sponge. Depending on which tank its on but I could put a bag of chemipure or carbon there as well. But I don't use chemipure or carbon in my planted, just my axolotl tank.


Is this the size?


----------



## Cally95 (Sep 29, 2013)

You can use that but look up Purigen as well. It can be replenished and used a few times could save you some $$


----------



## Dreoilin (Jan 3, 2017)

I have the C4 by fluval on one of my tanks, I love it. You can change it up, and its silent. I don't hear a noise from it at all. I'm going to stick with it, but I am also going to pick up one of the new seachem tidal HOB's they have great reviews. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## kwroberto (Jul 27, 2012)

I have 5 fluval c4 and I love them very versatile and in my opinion has more capacity that aquaclear, there is a lot of water bypass in aquaclears when they start to get dirty, a company called in tank makes a media basket that eliminates the bypass but it's as expensive as the filter. I just bought a Seachem tidal 110, now that has room for media!! and there's no water bypass, to answer ur question I would go with a c4 or a tidal if u want lots of media capacity, I like biohome but can clog easier so I switched to sera siproax and don't have to worry about it clogging up as fast.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## torque6 (Jun 7, 2008)

kwroberto said:


> I have 5 fluval c4 and I love them very versatile and in my opinion has more capacity that aquaclear, there is a lot of water bypass in aquaclears when they start to get dirty, a company called in tank makes a media basket that eliminates the bypass but it's as expensive as the filter. I just bought a Seachem tidal 110, now that has room for media!! and there's no water bypass, to answer ur question I would go with a c4 or a tidal if u want lots of media capacity, I like biohome but can clog easier so I switched to sera siproax and don't have to worry about it clogging up as fast.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Dreoilin said:


> I have the C4 by fluval on one of my tanks, I love it. You can change it up, and its silent. I don't hear a noise from it at all. I'm going to stick with it, but I am also going to pick up one of the new seachem tidal HOB's they have great reviews.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


Thank you both for your replies, but having a C4 in a 2 FT will result in a "washing machine flow rate" doesn't it?


----------

